# What High Def Box Sets are you waiting for?



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

As the title says... out of the much anticipated box sets that will be coming out, which ones are others waiting for and have on their list of 'must have' sets?

We know that LOTR will be out 'some day', as well as Harry Potter, a Spiderman box set with all three flicks, and Pirates is a shoe in for all three in a box set for Christmas this year... and of course we know Star Wars is coming to high def some day too.

Out of the ones above, I wouldn't mind having LOTR and Spidey in box sets. I have to rent Pirates in BD, after seeing the SDVD upconverted to 1080p I want to make sure it's worth it! Plus I wasn't a huge fan of Pirates, I enjoyed the movies... I just wasn't gaga over them. 

Some other movie series that I see that will most likely have box sets

The Bond Flicks
Star Trek 
Indiana Jones
Die Hard
The Man with no Name-Clint Eastwood Western set
Now that list isn't anything I have read that are definitely coming out in sets, just some I can see being boxed sets. What sets and dream sets would you like to see come out, and the bigger question... which ones would you definitely buy?


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

You listed the two I want, Star Wars and Indiana Jones. Can't think of anything else in a series that I would want. Lots of single movies though.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

All the ones you listed but I ain't buying any until the format wars are over.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Darren said:


> All the ones you listed but I ain't buying any until the format wars are over.


I have to agree with you on some of the sets. Some of the SDVD box sets I have now upconvert and look absolutely stunning as is. Some, I just don't know how well they would transfer to high def. I love the first Dirty Harry movie, but can't see that being a top teir high def transfer, mainly because of the age and the way it was filmed, very dark and gritty. As far as the rest of that series... I only marginally liked them so I'd pass on a boxed set.

An Aladin high def box set would be awsome.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm with Darren on this one. Until they settle on a format and the price drops a wee bit more, I'm not touching High Def DVD.

mech


----------

